# Safe to go to Cairo?



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Probably is regarded as a silly question as some, but i'll ask it anyway!

I am thinking of going to Cairo for either a day trip or an overnight trip tomorrow or Friday. Is it safe to go? I heard there might be some kinda strike thingy going on (I am deliberately NOT keeping up with whats going on, because it will make me more depressed - its just how I deal with things!)

If safe enough, might go to the train station tonight and pick up train tickets.


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

My son and his girlfriend have just spent two weeks visiting me in Cairo - they travelled all over the city, including downtown to the Museum, etc. They said that although they were pretty close to some of the disturbances at times, they felt safe.

Come to Cairo and see for yourself - it's a wonderful city, in my experience. I find Cairenes are on the whole kind, helpful and generous people, although there some bad apples, as there are in every large city that I have lived in around the world. Again, in common with visiting any large cities, you need to be sensible.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Musical said:


> My son and his girlfriend have just spent two weeks visiting me in Cairo - they travelled all over the city, including downtown to the Museum, etc. They said that although they were pretty close to some of the disturbances at times, they felt safe.
> 
> Come to Cairo and see for yourself - it's a wonderful city, in my experience. I find Cairenes are on the whole kind, helpful and generous people, although there some bad apples, as there are in every large city that I have lived in around the world. Again, in common with visiting any large cities, you need to be sensible.





Yes a couple.. not singular. 


but yes I would say Cairo is as safe as Alex... but I would get a bum bag and not use a handbag.. plus keys, phone in separate pockets


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Feb 11 there will probably be strikes, most likely rail and road blockages. I wouldn't travel anywhere on a Friday.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes a couple.. not singular.
> 
> 
> but yes I would say Cairo is as safe as Alex... but I would get a bum bag and not use a handbag.. plus keys, phone in separate pockets


NO, stick your money in one side of your bra, and your keys in the other, to balance, and your phone in your pocket. That's how I've done it for years!!
Bat


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

bat said:


> NO, stick your money in one side of your bra, and your keys in the other, to balance, and your phone in your pocket. That's how I've done it for years!!
> Bat


Lol....so that's why you 38dd one side and 34a the other side.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol....so that's why you 38dd one side and 34a the other side.


I do that because after loosing 30 kilos and not buying new bras it fills me out!! LOL


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Feb 11 there will probably be strikes, most likely rail and road blockages. I wouldn't travel anywhere on a Friday.


Good advice. I wouldn't travel on Friday either, things erupt very quickly here lately, and you might find yourself caught up in the middle of something you wish you weren't. Kind of like your last trip to Luxor.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

bat said:


> NO, stick your money in one side of your bra, and your keys in the other, to balance, and your phone in your pocket. That's how I've done it for years!!
> Bat


Thats EXACTLY what I do, since I got robbed - and since my Iphone went walkies TWICE, along with my wallet (and bank cards) I now stuff my bra with cash. I have no choice. 

I also make the effort to look like a hag in Egypt. If I wear an ever so slightly 'nice' hijab or even eyeliner, that's it - I am a target. Now, I wear NOTHING that would make me look 'nice' or 'foreign'. My handbag was a very very very ugly thing, from Primark, which I only used to carry books etc. Yesterday its handle broke, but I have an ugly one spare, so ill use that


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Update: decided not to go o Cairo this weekend.... instead going next weekend, maybe, if everything is OK! Going too, with a small group of other students, so much better then alone!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

You should not allow these things to impact on your life style. I am not suggesting throwing caution to the wind, always be aware and adopt the "safety" techiques, but dont let circumstances disrupt your life style, that leads to developing a negative mind-set, and that in turn leads to self fullfilling prophecies becoming true on a regular basis to support the orginal negative believes...


----------

